
Philips’ new 100W-equivalent LED bulb runs on just 23W - evo_9
http://www.extremetech.com/electronics/128669-philips-new-100w-equivalent-led-bulb-runs-on-just-23w
======
ChuckMcM
I like these lights, but it is important to note the 'CRI' or (Color Rendering
Index). This light has it at 80, that means that 80% of the colors you might
expect to find in white light are in this light. Further you don't know which
20% are missing.

What _that_ means is that when you use these lights for general purpose
lighting, that rug you picked out because it went well with the couch? Well it
may suddenly look horrible. Sort of the 'your car color is horrible under a
sodium light' effect.

Being aware of that will help you avoid an expensive mistake.

If someone enterprising soul out there wants to make a really cool iPhone App
I suggest they use the camera to snap a picture of a color chart standard
illuminated by one of these bulbs, and then let you take pictures of your room
and have them try to figure out what it would look like with the new bulbs.
(Note you need both, the CRI of the lights currently being used and the CRI of
the LED bulb to completely figure this out)

~~~
Someone
That is physiologically impossible. There can be multiple distributions of
light frequencies that produce perceptually identical colors
(<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Metamerism_(color)>).

That means that that LED may show a green on that color wheel, but not the
perceptually identical green of another object.

Also, if the LED has 80% of the frequencies in daylight and those are
reasonably distributed, I doubt that you have to worry about this, as few (if
any) objects reflect only few wavelengths. If this were a problem, people
would probably have noticed it with LED tv's.

Sodium lights, with their two yellowish spectral lines, are in a different
league.

------
Turing_Machine
I've been using their older 60W-equivalent models for quite some time, and
like them very much. The only drawback I (actually, my cats) have noticed is
that my desk lamp doesn't produce a nice warm snooze spot on the desk any
more.

Marco Arment didn't like the light color from Philips Enduraleds, but it looks
great to me. YMMV -- it might be worth doing your own side-by-side comparison
before investing in a bunch of these.

